# dried apple leaves more likely to katapa leaves.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone has experience using apple leaves in their tank? coz I have heard from other provinces forum in canAda that they are using appleleaves instead of katapaleaves.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can use most leaves from many different types of deciduous trees.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive heard of people using different kinds of leaves... I use the indian almond leaves and the shrimps seem to like them best after they have been in the tank for a week or two and start to fall apart, then they pick on them till the leaf is all see-through


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you mean catalpa leaves?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Do you mean catalpa leaves?


I guess that's what he's talking about


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I believe catappa leaves are another name for indian almond leaves.


----------

